

Nokia seeks Linux engineer, Android crowd goes wild - dmoney67
http://www.slashgear.com/nokia-seeks-linux-engineer-android-crowd-goes-wild-30259103/

======
georgemcbay
The listing they referenced has been taken down so maybe it had some more
info, but how on earth did they make the jump from "Linux Engineer wanted" to
"Nokia will be making Android phones?".

I'd be pretty shocked if Nokia did no Linux development in-house for backend
systems and the like. Hell, even Microsoft hires quite a few Linux engineers,
but that doesn't mean the Xbox 720 is going to be Android based.

